# Best place to buy in bulk?



## goatlady (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new here and in the process of buying my ingredients, choosing my recipe etc. I am trying to figure out cost effectiveness if I decide to jump in and do this. We have a dairy goat farm and want to put this milk to good use. We planned this year to try our hand and soaps and cheeses. I was looking at a recipe that was coconut oil, palm kernal oil, caster oil, and olive oil. I just want to make a essential oil, laundry bars, and a man bar to start but wow the prices are making it hard to be able to justify it! I have it figured out and it looks like it would be about $5 per car in materials and ingred. I would have to charge like $8 per bar to even make any profit. Where do you purchase from? I looked like Brambleberry was good but I found wholesalesuppliesplus to be the best deal. Most of their stuff was a little less than brambleberry but they have free shipping if you purchase $30 or more. I plan to use all goats milk vs water.


----------



## Genny (Jan 11, 2013)

Your definition of "bulk" might be different than mine.
But for oils/butters in bulk, I like 
Soapers Choice http://soaperschoice.com/
Essential Depot http://www.essentialdepot.com/
Cibaria's pretty good http://cibariasoapsupply.com/shop/


----------



## goatlady (Jan 11, 2013)

Genny- Thanks! The soapers choice is what Im looking for


----------



## lsg (Jan 11, 2013)

Soapers Choice is my choice for bulk base oils.  Camden Grey and Wholesale Supplies Plus for essential and fragrance oils.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 11, 2013)

I got coconut oil from essential depot and plan on ordering more.

The quality is decent and the price for 1 gallon is cheaper than most places I've found.


----------



## paillo (Jan 11, 2013)

soapers choice is my go-to for bulk oils too. depending on what else i need i often order from new directions aromatics too.

for EOs i go with camden grey and NDA. for FOs i like NDA, nature's garden and peak.


----------

